# Best coonhounds?



## SpurBurner (Apr 24, 2012)

My friend and I were thinking about buyin some coonhounds, we were looking at red bones and blueticks. In your experiences, what breeds were the most reliable, loyal, and tough?


----------



## hogmorton (Apr 24, 2012)

Used to see some great Redbones, but that was a long time ago.  They were my favorite back then.  They did it all.  If you can find one.....


----------



## SpurBurner (Apr 26, 2012)

We're either gonna get a bluetick and a redbone, a redbone and a Black and Tan, or a bluetick and a black and tan. Any tips on training them?


----------



## coltday (Apr 26, 2012)

This is like asking Ford or Chevy haha. We always liked the blueticks for pleasure hunting. Worked slower than the walker dogs but we did have a bluetick with quite a few points on her. I always was favored towards the blues though. Never had experience with black and tan or redbone though.


----------



## bob2700 (Jul 26, 2012)

You cant beat a redbone. They have great noses they are gritty have good sounding mouths and are great pets. They hunt close so no need for stupid tracking systems.  Lastly they are just pretty lookin dogs. I say all of this assuming you can find the old blockey headed long eared dark red redbones. A lot of the redbones today look like red walkers skinny and ugly. But good luck


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 26, 2012)

I never wasted my time trying to find a good hound of a particular breed.There's more sorry ones than good ones in all breeds, and I've had every breed at one time or another.To train a dog you will have to train yourself first.I suggest a book,(walk with wick).
 It helps to have a good straight well mannered pup trainer to get them started.I would recommend finding one of those first.Its easier to ruin a good young dog than to train one.Good luck with your adventures.I haven't had a dog in 8 years but it gets in your blood and you'll always have a passion for it.


----------



## bob2700 (Jul 26, 2012)

As far as training goes find sombody that has a dog that hunts the way you want your dog to hunt and run your pup with them as much as you can and the blood in the dog will take over once it sees what and how you want it to hunt. The main thing is hunt hunt hunt.the more your dog is in the woods the better its gonna be. Some dogs might take up to two years to get where you want them but the more you hunt the less time it takes to get there.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 26, 2012)

been a long time since da coon huntin years but man they were fun!!!
nobody mentiond redticks!!! beutiful dogs with a problem solvin mind!!  i've had 2. a big male w/square head when i was a teenager. awsome hunter, outdid every other dog. very instinctive.
and a little female, i still have her even though i don't hunt anymore. she was my problem solver. kinda good and bad. when she treed you'd better lock into her spot quick because she'd go to climbin vines and chewin and diggin and she'd just look up and think about how to solve the problem.
never had a redbone but they have got to be the prettiest dogs in the world!!!!!!!!
yes as said above, train them with good huntin dogs who hunt the way you like and don't run deer. also skin a road kill and leave the feet on. sounds nasty but you can play games with yer pups around the house and they'll love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 30, 2012)

before you run a pup with an older dog, first make sure it aint ill on tree or anywhere for that matter, straight, runs no trash, and dont miss a bunch. 

Good luck on finding redbones, not near as popular in the woods anymore. if i started from a  8 week old pup in the blue dogs i'd go to clyde murphy in barnesville. he might be more $$$ than you planned, but you wont find any better.he has a some fine blue dogs.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jul 30, 2012)

There are good and bad in all of them.


----------



## blackwater622 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## mikelogg (Aug 19, 2012)

Red dog.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

*coondawgs*

treeing walker


----------

